# First Celtic Knot With Outline



## W.Y. (Jul 26, 2009)

This is my first one with the black outline on the knot . It is also my first one done at 60 degrees . Nice change from all the ones I have made previously at 45 degrees and with no outline.

Hey . . . I think I'm catching on how to do these :biggrin:

Being my first one with the outline and not knowing the outcome , I used a plain piece of walnut. Wish now that I had used one of my highly figured walnut blanks 

This one is going to be my own pen until such time as someone wants it more than I do .

Finish is 5 coats of BLO/CA 20 seconds apart followed by One Step Polish and then TSW.
I glued it up in the evening yesterday and let cure overnight . Then drilled , put the tube in , turned and finished it this morning.


----------



## gad5264 (Jul 26, 2009)

Very nice William, Nice combination.


----------



## louisbry (Jul 26, 2009)

Way to go, William.  That is one good looking pen!


----------



## Whaler (Jul 26, 2009)

Well done William.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 26, 2009)

Very Nice!


----------



## djwood1 (Jul 26, 2009)

That is a very nice job, William.  Sweet looking pen!


----------



## mickr (Jul 26, 2009)

excellent cutting & turning


----------



## maxman400 (Jul 26, 2009)

WOW! that is one nice pen.


----------



## W.Y. (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks for the kind remarks


I decided to try one in acrylic so after lunch I found an odd ball blank that was purple on one side and brown on the other and thought that would be a good one to experiment with because if it didn't turn out right I would not have lost much.

These things sure are time consuming. It took me from 12.30 to 3.00 PM to make that one right from scratch.

I fully understand that a plain background is better than a figured one for this type of pen but I wanted to see how it would look in acrylic . I might check a few suppliers for some plain , no pattern acrylic blanks now because although a lot of us woodworkers prefer wood there are a lot of non woodworkers that will buy acrylic ahead of wood . At least that has been my experience. 
I also love the fact that no finish is required on acrylic . . only a sanding and polish.


----------



## bitshird (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice pens William, Both look great!!


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 27, 2009)

Awesome pens.


----------



## VisExp (Jul 28, 2009)

The walnut pen looks great, the pink one not so much :biggrin:  I think you've got the hang of these, great work.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Jul 29, 2009)

Beautiful pens! As always, great inspiration for the rest of us.


----------



## parnelli_97 (Jul 29, 2009)

Beautiful pens! I'm wondering what are you using for the inlay, the black and white? Is that pick guard, acrylic, or what? I've been looking at doing inlays like this, but haven't tried yet. How do you cut your blanks? I have a power miter saw but I never like how the cuts come out on it, and a hand miter saw, but it's near impossible to hold the blank still and guarantee the cuts come out perfect. Maybe a tutorial or outline would be great.


----------



## W.Y. (Jul 29, 2009)

parnelli_97 said:


> Beautiful pens! I'm wondering what are you using for the inlay, the black and white? Is that pick guard, acrylic, or what? I've been looking at doing inlays like this, but haven't tried yet. How do you cut your blanks? I have a power miter saw but I never like how the cuts come out on it, and a hand miter saw, but it's near impossible to hold the blank still and guarantee the cuts come out perfect. Maybe a tutorial or outline would be great.


 
I sent you a PM


----------

